# My drawing



## Emberdragoness (Nov 18, 2015)

This is the first drawing I've posted here. 
I feel like it's sort of out of place since the other drawings I've seen on here are realistic!! Is it ok though? I'm not very good at drawing 'cause I'm only 16, but I'm proud of this and wanted to share it. I was going for a half realistic/half cartoony look. And the leaves represent fall.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This drawing is very good. The shadows make it look three dimensional.


----------



## Emberdragoness (Nov 18, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> This drawing is very good. The shadows make it look three dimensional.


Really? Thank you!!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Very pretty! Well done on the shadow and light. Most people when they start out are afraid to go dark, you have a good instinct. I love fall so I am partial to the leaves! :biggrin:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

This is exactly how I like to draw >.< (Well.. i'm still learning to jajajajaja)

I love it, specially those leaves with their shadows. They really look 3D. You did an awesome job with the hair too. Great pic ^^


----------



## Jalapeno (Sep 27, 2015)

Really nice drawing 'nessie :thumbsup:


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

I agree with Terry,
good work! In a drawing the main things are the drawing and you has taken so realistic

Lucy


----------

